# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Хакеры взломали почтовый ящик Сары Пэйлин

## XP user

Личный почтовый ящик кандидата в вице-президенты США взломан, а часть её персональной переписки вчера просочилась в Сеть.

Ответственность взяла на себя хакерская группа Anonymous, они же опубликовали пять скриншотов почтовых писем и личные фотографии губернатора Аляски на этой странице WikiLeaks. 

Читать дальше

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

а каким способом взломали?..
наверняка банальным брутом или перебором по словарю))

----------


## Гриша

Используя знания о ее дате рождения, ZIP code и информацию о ней, которая она использовала в качестве секретного вопроса — "Wasilla High", элементарно нагуглив ее за несколько минут  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

вы входите в группу хакеров, взломавших мыло?)

----------


## sergey888

> а каким способом взломали?..
> наверняка банальным брутом или перебором по словарю))


 Вполне возможно, но помоему сделать это с помощью трояна значительно проще.

----------


## Гриша

Ага, как догадались ?  :Smiley:  

P.S. у меня хугл просто работает  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## XP user

> а каким способом взломали?..
> наверняка банальным брутом или перебором по словарю))


http://www.secureblog.info/articles/297.html



> Для взлома ящика не пришлось особо надрываться. Фактически, хакер сбросил (reset) пароль Пэлин от ящика — используя знания о её дате рождения, ZIP code и информацию о ней, которая она использовала в качестве секретного вопроса — "Wasilla High", элементарно нагуглив её за несколько минут. После чего зашёл в ящик с новым паролем.


Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Ага, как догадались ?


Дедукция :Cool: 




> у меня хугл просто работает


хм... у меня тоже, но я не гуглил - влом было. хотелось просто пообщаться на форуме :Smiley: 




> Вполне возможно, но помоему сделать это с помощью трояна значительно проще.


... хорошо, давайте порассуждаем на тему "что проще" в данном случае было - трой или брут/подбор. Настроение у меня хорошее и хочется пообщаться :Smiley: 

рассмотрим способ под кодовым названием "троян":
 1). Хакер узнал майл-адрес вице кандидата. Задался целью ломануть его трояном. 
 2). Нашел мощный трой (т.к вариант "накодил троян" - отбросим, а то это будет с моей стороны нечестно, так "напрягать" хакера) с нужными функциями - как минимум тырить сохраненные пароли из браузеров и почтовых клиентов (а лучше даунлоадер - для загрузки *разных* троев - не известно как вводится пароль и где - он может вводиться с рук, может быть сохранен в редкоюзаемом мейл-клиенте - поэтому нужны следующие виды троев - обычный (аля пинч), кейлоггер и формграббер).
3). Теперь нужно позаботится о том, что бы даунлоадер попал к ней на комп, т.к другого способа связи с ней кроме как через мыло нету - придется троя слать на мыло. Поэтому рассмотрим возможные варианты (слать несколько писем коомбинируя способы) - ифрейм в теле письма - на авось - вдруг клиент "лажовый", файл в аттач и ссылку на зараженную страницу в тело письма и ссылку прямо на файлик в тело письма. 
На этом этапе и последующих возможны обломы - а что если письмо просто не дойдет - вдруг настройка принимать письма только от тех, кто уже есть в списке контактов?.. А вдруг она не открывает письма от незнакомых людей?..
А что за антивирь у нее на компе?. как компьютер подключается к интернету?... шлюзы, роутеры и т.д?.. к тому же кейлогг, граббинг, считывание паролей, ломление в сеть - все это нормальный комплекс поймает. 
Итого вывод: шансы на успех при использовании трояна - минимальны.
 :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Давайте рассмотрим варианты: банальным брутом или перебором по словарю, если клиент не ламер то шансы взломать примерно равны нулю. А впихнуть троян есть шанс если накопать достаточно много информации и правильно ей воспользоваться. Люди не замечают как много информации о них находится в интернете, а зря. А ведь информацию можно использовать что бы затерется в доверие.(Я не о тех вариантах где нажми на ссылку и у тебя будет много много денег) Если включить МОЗГ можно впихнуть троян 95% пользователям. Ведь каждый использует интернет для своего удовольствия и главное найти и предложить человеку то на что он поведется. 

 Остальные 5% параноики как я.

----------


## priv8v

мы говорим про конкретного человека вообще-то. при этом нам известен лишь один способ связи - мыло.

рассмотрим Ваш пост по цитатам:



> Давайте рассмотрим варианты: банальным брутом или перебором по словарю, если клиент не ламер то шансы взломать примерно равны нулю.


тем не менее "клиент" был взломан именно так. т.е по данным секретного вопроса, цифрам и т.д - т.е выходит, что по словарю - т.к если бы мы ломали мыло по словарю, то обязательно бы включили подобные данные в словарь помимо 10 000 частоюзаемых паролей. 




> А впихнуть троян есть шанс если накопать достаточно много информации и правильно ей воспользоваться. Люди не замечают как много информации о них находится в интернете, а зря. А ведь информацию можно использовать что бы затерется в доверие.(Я не о тех вариантах где нажми на ссылку и у тебя будет много много денег) Если включить МОЗГ можно впихнуть троян 95% пользователям. Ведь каждый использует интернет для своего удовольствия и главное найти и предложить человеку то на что он поведется.


повторяю еще раз - мы говорим про *конкретного* человека. а не про то, что взломать "абы кого".

----------


## XP user

'Забыл пароль' - такая функция есть почти везде. Если вы знаете достаточно много личной инфы, то тогда не надо быть крутым хацкером; Yahoo! (об этой почте идёт речь) вам пошлёт пароль. Брут и троянов не требуются...

Paul

----------


## amistad-dm

obaldet !!

----------


## priv8v

по-моему неудобно подбирать ответ на секретный вопрос вручную - к тому же наверняка после трех попыток будет бан по IP. поэтому проще будет посидеть. подумать. и все данные записать построчно в текстовых файл. затем "скормить" это все дело брутеру - и все. 
разговор идет про то, что данное мыло проще даже в теории угнать через брут/подбор /по словарю чем трояном.

----------


## sergey888

Я говорю о взломе конкретного человека, не именно кандидата в вице-президенты США, а конкретного нужного мне человека.(В данном случае все намного проще но это везение что так все получилось)
Повторяю, с мало мальски подготовленным человеком перебор по словарю не прошел бы. Интересно как бы вы методом перебора взламывали 15-25 значный пароль состоящий только из цифр и букв? 
Из за чего в основном взламывается просто ICQ что там не возможно сделать пароль больше 8 символов, но на почте таких ограничений нет.  


> 'Забыл пароль' - такая функция есть почти везде. Если вы знаете достаточно много личной инфы, то тогда не надо быть крутым хацкером; Yahoo! (об этой почте идёт речь) вам пошлёт пароль. Брут и троянов не требуются...
> 
> Paul


 Почему я никогда и не пишу свои точные данные при регистрации. Не хочу что бы у когото оказалось хотя бы немного информации обо мне.  Но как я говорил я в этом смысле параноик.

----------


## XP user

> по-моему неудобно подбирать ответ на секретный вопрос вручную - к тому же наверняка после трех попыток будет бан по IP. поэтому проще будет посидеть. подумать. и все данные записать построчно в текстовых файл. затем "скормить" это все дело брутеру - и все. 
> разговор идет про то, что данное мыло проще даже в теории угнать через брут/подбор /по словарю чем трояном.


Не спорю, НО:
Если это такой сервер как Yahoo!, то тогда ещё проще пользоваться бесчисленными уязвимостями в движке этого сервера. У Yahoo! дурная слава в этом смысле. Она из любимых целей подростков всяких, которые любят называть себя хакерами...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Я говорю о взломе конкретного человека, не именно кандидата в вице-президенты США, а конкретного нужного мне человека.


в таком случае Вы говорите с кем угодно, но только не со мной. т.к я говорю именно про взлом мыла именно *этого* человека.
*то, что хакнуть пароли более менее подготовленного в вопросах ИБ человека проще через троя  - я не спорю.*

я лишь говорю про *данный* случай.
и в *данном* случае противопоставить моим аргументам просто нечего - случай сложный для трояна.

видимо, Вам просто охота поспорить и показать эрудицию, поэтому Вы в упор не замечаете мои многократные повторения некоторых слов и выделения жирным шрифтом.

----------


## sergey888

> видимо, Вам просто охота поспорить и показать эрудицию, поэтому Вы в упор не замечаете мои многократные повторения некоторых слов и выделения жирным шрифтом.


В чем то вы правы, поспорить я не против, а то что-то скучно стало.  Но вы сами писали: 


> ... хорошо, давайте порассуждаем на тему "что проще" в данном случае было - трой или брут/подбор. Настроение у меня хорошее и хочется пообщаться


  Вот мы и общаемся. И говорю я именно с вами можете не сомневаться.

----------


## priv8v

если у вас лиса, то нажмите на надпись #17 (т.е образом вы откроете пост отдельно), и затем нажмите ctrl+f (откроется строка поиска) и введите туда вот это (без кавычек): "данн".
И увидите, что я говорил именно про данный случай.  :Smiley: 

Просто я не могу представить, что в одно русло сольются столько совпадений в данном случае - "клиент" должен будет с письмом "сделать" следующее (каждый пункт маловероятен, а их одновременное совпадение - еще более, соответственно):
1). Получить письмо
2). Открыть его
3). Скачать троя или перейти по ссылке и при этом связка должна будет пробить его браузер. 
4). Запустить троя (или трой должен будет запуститься)
5). Трой должен будет выполнить свою миссию - т.е "схавать" пароль - а вдруг антивирь запалит (пдм например). 
6). Трой должен будет отослать пароль в инет (не важно через 25 порт или 80) - вдруг фаервол запалит, или там куча роутеров и прочего железа - трой просто не сможет "пробиться" в сеть....

Короче вывод (думаю, *он является компромиссом* в данном случае): против вице-президента при известном только мейл-адресе трой практически бесполезен. При взломе же обычного человека (среднего юзера интернета) - хорош комплексный подход к взлому, немаловажную нишу которого занимает троян.

----------


## sergey888

Давайте оставим вице-президента. Если взять среднего пользователя интернетом, то втюхать ему троян не составляет труда.
А потом идет связка: Internet Explorer+что-то типа антивируса в котором он ничего не понимает+фаервол который ничего не видит и не слышит если он вообще установлен и вы увидите как легко уходят от него все пароли.

----------


## priv8v

по-моему я с Вашими выводами не спорил. нечто подобное я написал и в своем компромиссном выводе.

----------

